# White residue - well water system



## kirk374 (Nov 22, 2010)

We recently moved into a home with well water. One of the first items we tackled was a new, top of the line water system. One of the things we noticed and even with the fancy new equipment is white residue. We had a plumbing leak and the stain was like a powdery salt. Often our dishes are covered in white spots and sometimes the stainless steel sink will have white residue spots. Can anyone help me with as to why this is happening and if this is normal?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

It's more than likely calcium deposits. Good for your bones. Do not put it in radiators or batteries. Might want to flush out your water heater.
Where I work we have very soft water so I'm not up to date on water softeners. My guess is your new treatment system is not up to speed. 
Just as you know you can dissolve sugar in water, deposits of calcium and magnesium will also dessolve in water. It's in there you just can't see it.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If you have a new water softener system, it isn't working properly.
Most water softener systems remove calcium and magnesium, both of which make water "hard".
Call the dealer who installed it for warranty corrections.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Ordinary water softeners remove magnesium, iron, and calcium by replacing it with something else, namely sodium or potassium. The more magnesium, etc. that was present, the more sodium, etc. will replace it.

Sodium and potassium also leave white deposits. If you scrape off the deposits and they won't dissolve in half a teaspoon of water, chances are they are calcium deposits. If they do dissolve chances are they are sodium or potassium deposits. If you had a chemistry set with alcohol burner when you were growing up, you may recall some other tests that could identify the deposits. I forget what colors the various substances produce in a flame.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Ordinary water softeners remove magnesium, iron, and calcium by replacing it with something else, namely sodium or potassium. The more magnesium, etc. that was present, the more sodium, etc. will replace it.

Sodium and potassium also leave white deposits when enough water evaporates. If you scrape off the deposits and they won't dissolve in half a teaspoon of water, chances are they are calcium deposits. If they do dissolve chances are they are sodium or potassium deposits. If you had a chemistry set with alcohol burner when you were growing up, you may recall some other tests that could identify the deposits. I forget what colors the various substances produce in a flame.


----------

